
I wrote Windows Task Manager and I just remembered something - smacktoward
https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/gqb915/i_wrote_task_manager_and_i_just_remembered/
======
kencausey
Posted and discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23304536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23304536)

------
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23304536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23304536)

800+ points

